# Instagrid



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Instagrid creates a web gallery of your Instagram photos. Any photos you post to Instagram (popular iPhone photo sharing app) are displayed in a grid format.

I find it to be a fun way to share quick iPhone photos with my family without having to give them my Instagram log-in details. 

My Instagrid page is mswebb on Instagrid.me | The Best Way to View Instagram Photos

If other ehMacers are using Instagrid, maybe you could post your link.


----------



## jayman (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice dog! We have a Westie too!

Instagrid looks good, I'll give it a shot.


----------

